# Start Your Coffee Business



## CoffeeLeader

Hi!

Did you ever wished to open your own coffee business but couldn't do so because it required hefty franchising fees or huge initial investments?

Now your wish can be fulfilled. You can really start your coffee business with as little as $99.

Learn more details about your Coffee Business Plan.

Thanks & regards,


----------



## coffmedi3

As part of my course at uni I am leading the start up of a retail outfit...I have chosen a coffee house









CoffeeLeader, your post was very helpful, I found this website great and with our budget I kitted our shop out with some funky contemporary designer furniture from here, http://www.fashion4home.co.uk/

But i wanted to know from you guys, as it it paramount for my dissertation, does the furniture and ambience of a coffee shop play so much of a role in your choice when it comes to where you drink your coffee??


----------



## Glenn

Ambiance = yes

Furniture = no

That said, you could have the best ambiance ever and lovely furniture but still serve bad coffee - and therefore would not have me as a client


----------



## coffmedi3

Hey Glenn, thanks for replying. I kind of took it as a given that the quality of the coffee would be paramount in customer preference but the external factors are what I am trying to investigate. would be smashing if some more people would get back to me too


----------



## coffmedi3

okkkkkkk, I was really hoping for more help but oh well I'll update, maybe Glenn still cares









from street surveys and talking to some shop owners the furniture is important, but for comfort, not so much the aesthetics, so I reckon that's why my projected "fancy furniture" didn't do too well. Coffee taste and quality are very important but the surprise factor and the most important factor explained to me was the location :% as it seems most people get coffee "on the go"...suppose it's just us lot who actually cares what it tastes like and are willing to travel a bit further for a better cup.

This really explains why Starbucks are doing so well, it is actually ludicrous when you think about it, where I live there are 2 starbucks and if you sit outside in one you can see the other...madness I tell you, MADNESS


----------



## Glenn

Location certainly is important, but if you have a good product then people will often venture out of their way to visit (eg past other cafes that sell coffee - just to visit you)

To add context, I have just spent 2 days with a truly lovely barista whose infectious enthusiasm is reason alone to visit her cafe.

I'm hoping she'll pop up on here soon too

Oh, and the lack of furniture does her no harm whatsoever!


----------



## RolandG

I can say (I believe) I know of whom Glenn speaks, and I have seriously considered the 4 - 5 hour trip (each way) to visit her shop









But the key point is right. Although many people will be loyal to a shop with good atmosphere/coffee/service/etc., the chances are that most customers will discover it for the first time by wandering past (at least this is my take, from my reading etc.).


----------



## Swifty

I think that there are different demographs when it comes to coffee and you will get a considered but probably stock reply from most on here. Quality is probably going to be the overiding factor on here. Ask in the high street and you may get people more interetseted in the hippest or most chic place to be. Ask in an industrial area and convenience may be the priority.

For me It's


Quality

Ambiance

Location

Loyalty card!!


Had to add the last one as I'm Scottish!!


----------



## Glenn

Very perceptive Roland - you are spot on. Will be worth the trip


----------



## Greenpotterer

to be honest coffmedi3 i wonder if we are the best ones to ask. All things considered ambience, furniture, location are important but pale into insignificance compared to the quality of the coffee/ barista.

As Roland says some of will travel many miles in search of that special cup. I know i've been to york for a brew

Gaz


----------



## Condyk

coffmedi3 said:


> ... does the furniture and ambience of a coffee shop play so much of a role in your choice when it comes to where you drink your coffee??


I'm not sure that there's a single right answer to this, first because there are all kinds of customers and second because there is quite a mix of factors that determine, for each of us, what's most important. You cater for one type and you may effectively turn off another. For me the vibe of a place is important, i.e. are 'barista's running around or relaxed and competent, is it clean, is it comfortable, including furniture but also choice and quality/volume of music, does the place feel 'right', can I get served with no fuss, are staff polite, do I get hassled to move as soon as my cup is drained, or can I chill for a while. All this vibe stuff comes before cool furniture. AND it's worth saying that if I am visiting a shop for pleasure, rather than to fill some time at say a train station, then the coffee and food has to be very good and prepared with love.


----------

